# Theme Park World for Mac OSX?



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 30, 2011)

Howdy U75 gaming folk, wonder if you could help, I'm really interested in playing Theme Park World again but problem is I have a Mac (yeah yeah yeah buy a Windows pc etc!) is there anyway of getting a copy of it running on the latest OSX online?*



*found a copy but it was ye olde mac chipset and OS...


----------



## sim667 (May 3, 2011)

http://www.paulthetall.com/page63/page63.html

Try there ^^


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 3, 2011)

Cheers, will do.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 3, 2011)

Can't Mac's run windows in a VM now?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 4, 2011)

Yes, but if you're looking to play ancient DOS games you're probably better off using DOSBox or a derivative anyway. As well as doing emulation it has a lot of convenient setup options.


----------



## Crispy (May 4, 2011)

Theme Park World was for Windows, so I'd run it in a VM (Virtualbox is free, but you'll need a Windows install disc - 98 or maybe XP for this game)


----------

